# Best Launcher for the Money



## rardijoh (Jan 12, 2009)

Gunners up for 350.00

Zinger Winger for 475.00

retriever specialist 808wfrc for 519.99 

Looking at getting 2 of these

I can get dogtra electronics for a great price. So that helps

What are peoples thoughts. THe retriever specialist is a new unit. But can get a refurbished for 399.99 do these throw as far as the others

I train 2 dogs alone so they wont be abused.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

I run Zingers with Tri-Tronics Pro Control and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have mainly used ZW and GU to throw bumpers, birds and flyers. Both are good products.
ZW II is about $399 and a good buy. You can probably get a $25 discount if you are a member of a AKC or UKC retriever club.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

The Gunners Up is a great product with the best price and the best service. In our club, almost everyone has the Gunners UP wingers.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've used the Gunner's Ups for several years now. They work well. 

A training partner uses the Zinger Wingers. They work about equally well.

Mine were cheaper.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I've used the Gunner's Ups for several years now. They work well.
> 
> A training partner uses the Zinger Wingers. They work about equally well.
> 
> Mine were cheaper.


You like mine better and u know it!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been using a Gunners Up for a couple of years, with Dogtra controls.
They work great and customer service is outstanding, with the minor problems I've had.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I have Gunnners Up honestly because they were cheaper but have had no problem and love them.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The new zinger and the new GU are identical except for the releases. GU has IMO a better release and is cheaper in cost than the ZW. Go with the GU. I have a handful and would not trade them for any other winger


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> The new zinger and the new GU are identical except for the releases. GU has IMO a better release and is cheaper in cost than the ZW.


Which models are you using? I am considering the GU Son of a Gun with Dogtra electronics. I want to be able to use with my training group (FT) and when training by myself (HT). Since I am considering two launchers; should I get two different models (GU Original and GU Son of a Gun) or would I be just as happy with 2 GU Son of a Guns? Am also still considering the Zinger Wingers...but price of the GU is better.
________
Find headshop


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I stand by the hidden gem -- the dogs afield sur toss.... 

The thing packs down to NOTHING. Great for both flyers and dead birds. VERY SAFE!!

I don't know how much ZW has changed and I know GU is modeled after it, but when we had ZW's, we were always getting the wiring caught on something and having to re-run it. And it had the hair trigger pull on the side for manual release and if you were loading it and it tipped just right, it might launch basically in your face. 

It's been several years since I had ZW and maybe they changed some things.

But the sur-toss is the best of all worlds -- a really nice throw, VERY compact storage (I fit three wingers in my bumper storage on the dog truck (and it's not large), very safe, and no dangling parts to get caught on stuff. When you load the bands you are opposite the basket and launching mechanism and on the outside of the winger, so little to no chance you'll get a finger torn off or a face tore up by a accidental release.

-K


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Kristie, 

This is probably a dumb question, but are the Sur Toss equipped to handle the remote electronics?

Patti
________
Starcraft 2 replay


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

The biggest down side to the sure toss is the time involved in assembling it and then breaking it down. Probably not too bad if you only have one, but if you have to set up three it could take a while. I think they can be launched with remotes.

Whereas the zinger just unfolds, and knock wood, I have never had any problems with mine. Just make sure that you know the length measurement of the winger as some of the zingers are too long to fit into the back seat of a vehicle. The ZW II will fit into the backseat of a jeep cherokee.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Grasshopper said:


> The ZW II will fit into the backseat of a jeep cherokee.


Ha! It's a stretch, but my Jeep Cherokee holds the crate, launchers, holding blind & everything else you have to haul around with you!

I have 2 Zinger Winger IIs w/ Dogtra remotes & I love them. Easy to carry & setup and they've been very reliable. 

M


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

ReedCreek said:


> Kristie,
> 
> This is probably a dumb question, but are the Sur Toss equipped to handle the remote electronics?
> 
> Patti


There is a box that attaches to the leg and the remotes attach to that. There is no wiring in the winger itself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Grasshopper said:


> The biggest down side to the sure toss is the time involved in assembling it and then breaking it down. Probably not too bad if you only have one, but if you have to set up three it could take a while. I think they can be launched with remotes.
> 
> Whereas the zinger just unfolds, and knock wood, I have never had any problems with mine. Just make sure that you know the length measurement of the winger as some of the zingers are too long to fit into the back seat of a vehicle. The ZW II will fit into the backseat of a jeep cherokee.


Takes maybe 60 seconds more and MUCH easier to carry out into the field if you're walking. LAZY!!!!


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Kristie Wilder said:


> Takes maybe 60 seconds more and MUCH easier to carry out into the field if you're walking. LAZY!!!!


Wanna race?


----------



## buckeyegundogs (Feb 27, 2007)

retriever specialist 808wfrc for 519.99, Call Robert Steiner at 863-824-0835. Bob is very customer oriented and he sells a very nice product. The 808 model comes with electronics as well. I use his launchers and I love them. They are very portable and throw a very nice mark.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Grasshopper said:


> Wanna race?


Tues, high noon!!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Grasshopper View Post
> The biggest down side to the sure toss is the time involved in assembling it and then breaking it down. Probably not too bad if you only have one, but if you have to set up three it could take a while. I think they can be launched with remotes.
> 
> Whereas the zinger just unfolds, and knock wood, I have never had any problems with mine. Just make sure that you know the length measurement of the winger as some of the zingers are too long to fit into the back seat of a vehicle. The ZW II will fit into the backseat of a jeep cherokee.





> Takes maybe 60 seconds more and MUCH easier to carry out into the field if you're walking. LAZY!!!!


I have set up those launchers more times than I care to count....not ever what I would call easy! LAZY.......nope....just old and SLOW!
________
Weed news


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> Which models are you using? I am considering the GU Son of a Gun with Dogtra electronics. I want to be able to use with my training group (FT) and when training by myself (HT). Since I am considering two launchers; should I get two different models (GU Original and GU Son of a Gun) or would I be just as happy with 2 GU Son of a Guns? Am also still considering the Zinger Wingers...but price of the GU is better.


I have both, but I use the full size far more often than my SOG’s. The biggest advantage to the sog’s is their size if you do not have room to carry the full size model. . The SOG’s do come in handy for places where concealment of a full size winger is an issue as well. The smaller wingers (ZW’s mini, and the SOG’s) do not throw quite as far as their full size brothers, but it is not really a big enough difference to matter.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Howard N said:


> I've used the Gunner's Ups for several years now. They work well.
> 
> A training partner uses the Zinger Wingers. They work about equally well.
> 
> Mine were cheaper.





DEDEYE said:


> You like mine better and u know it!


Sounds like you guys have some sort of group winger envy


I have 2 Zinger Wingers (ZW II model I think) and one Son of a Gun, Gunners’ Up brand.
This week I have been asked the same question by 3 different people. That is about the legs needing to lock in a fixed position. The legs on both brands, hinge freely and can be opened or closed to change the height or distance of the bird. The model of wingers I own, do not have hooks down the side of the frame to adjust the amount of tension on the rubber straps. However both brands sell larger units that can be adjusted by hook location and the angle of the frame.


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

I run Zingers with Tri-Tronics Pro Control and have been very happy with them. I also have bumper Boys and like them, but you can throw ducks or bumpers out of the wingers.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Easily Gunners Up


I’ve used the sure toss and like it but it is a little hassle to setup and with three legs it didn’t seem quite as stable as I would have liked. I think they are like $400 each.

I know two guys who bought the specialist, one sold his almost immediately and the other sold his within a few months.

I train with a guy who has Zingers and they work great sets up easily and is reliable.

I train mostly with GU and our club uses them. We have had great luck with them and the customer service has been nothing short of amazing. The guy who owns GU is a dog guy and competes in FT’s and HT’s so he knows what we do. I trained with a guy a little while back who has the SOG’s and was impressed by them. They fit in the back of his truck with a dog box and are a little lighter, they throw ducks and bumpers almost as far as a full size GU.


----------



## rardijoh (Jan 12, 2009)

Gunners up releases.

Can I buy an extra one some where. I am getting a new gunners up and have an old unit and want to replace.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Take a look at the Retriever Specialists "Slinger" and "FeatherweightRC" launchers.

http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/

Bought two Slingers, own Tangelo Tossers, Day Ends, Gunners Up, Bumper Boys and Max 5000s. The RS products are built as well or better than any of these. Very different looking than anything else out there, but they really work. Uses an electro magnet for its release, very reliable. Will accept Dogtra and TT electronics or can be bought with RS made controls.
With the extension arms added, they will throw a duck farther than any of the others.
Besides new, they also sell rebuilt units. They also support HRC.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bur Oak said:


> Take a look at the Retriever Specialists "Slinger" and "FeatherweightRC" launchers.
> 
> http://www.retrieverspecialists.com/
> 
> ...


Really? Have you thrown a flyer out of them? If so you seem to be the only one that has. Downfall, magnet releases when battery gets low.
Save the money for a ZW or GU. (BTW- have used them side by side and they do not throw farther or even better)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The _American Made_ Shur-Toss can either be completely broken down like Kristie has mentioned, or simply folded like a ZW or GU. 










http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-013

We usually just fold ours and hang them on the 4-wheeler rack. My buddy's wife is 105lbs soaking wet and she can easily set it up and use it, where she had trouble with the ZW.

The Shur-Toss pouch is the best there is for throwing flyers.

SM


----------



## jburn34 (May 12, 2006)

I've posted this before, but customer service at GU is top-notch. I have their SOG launcher and I have been very pleased. The only problem with it was something I caused and they sent me a new part quickly and on their dime. I have bumper boy electronics on it so I only have to use one remote when I am training.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

BBG, have not thrown a flyer from a Slinger, may not be possible. Hard to beat hand thrown flyers. After throwing lots of Flyers out of lots of different wingers, I just hand throw them, lots less hassel. If you got a gunner that can not throw and shoot, the large pouch, "H" type wingers get the job done. 

As far as the length of throw using a Slinger, we have the extenison arms on and use the strongest band setting for throwing dead ducks.

Every piece of equipment that uses electronics has some type of problem when the power sourse gets low. I have not experienced a battery problem with the Slingers, I do charge the battery after heavy use. Can get those 12v batteries used in the RS equipment for $20, very easy to exchange out, would be easy to keep one charged up and exchange out if it came to that.

It is great that there are so many launchers/wingers to choose from. Most people are going to speak highly of what they own. I was a big supporter of the GU's, until I started having lots of servo and wiring problems. As mine got older they really seem to drain the Dogtra electronic's I use.

The best manual wingers I have seen are home made by a guy in SW Nebraska, Uncle Bill turned me on to him. Heavy for an "H" type, but built like a tank and the legs extend up over 2'. Have launched a dead duck over a 20' high tree.

Has anyone used the Days End/Dogs Afield Train Rite remote releases? Looks like a great way to make a manual a remote.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The _American Made_ . My buddy's wife is 105lbs soaking wet and she can easily set it up and use it, where she had trouble with the ZW.
> 
> SM


Shayne-

Not calling you out and I'm sure it's a good product, but I'm surprised that anyone -regardless of size-would have problems with the ZW. They don't take any strength to set up. I am the least mechanically minded person I know & at 5'4", not terribly strong, but I can haul 2 ZWs alone and set them up in seconds.

Again-not dissing your product, but the ZW is pretty user friendly.

M


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> My buddy's wife is 105lbs soaking wet ...


What were you and your buddies wife doing that she got soaking wet? Does he or your wife know?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Guess I'll chime in on this. I have 2 Zinger Winger II. Bought them when they had a promotion with free carring cases. To me this is the way to go. Have had mine 2 plus years and my rubbers still look brand new. The cases also make carring them out to the field a breeze. Both the wife and I can throw the straps of the carring case over the shoulder and easly transport them any where we want them. It appears to me the carring cases are worth the money just with the extra life they give the rubbers. The easy carring is a bonus.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The _American Made_ Shur-Toss can either be completely broken down like Kristie has mentioned, or simply folded like a ZW or GU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not for nothing, but don't you have a bit of a finiancial intrest in these?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

BurOak wrote:
Quote:

The best manual wingers I have seen are home made by a guy in SW Nebraska, Uncle Bill turned me on to him. Heavy for an "H" type, but built like a tank and the legs extend up over 2'. Have launched a dead duck over a 20' high tree.

I agree!! These things are really well built, and can REALLY chuck stuff!
I dont own any (yet~) but wonder how hard it would be to convert the electroncis to use on them? I have used these at many hunt tests in region 13, and our club has a bunch of them They are really nice!! They are a bit heavy, but I'm a limp wristed sissy!!

I think one or two of these coupled somehow with the electro magnet release , would be bullet proof!!

I know for a fact that those electro Magnets are perty stong, and if well maintained are trouble free. I got to close to one at work, and with the plate in my head,, it made fer an exciting morning!! You coulda heard the "Clank" a block away!!

Gooser


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

I have Gunners Up launchers and like them, but I am considering switching to the Zinger Uplander G3. This is a pretty versatile little thing. Thows bumpers, deadfowls and live birds. Very compact. 
http://bark-collars.stores.yahoo.net/ziwiup.html


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> What were you and your buddies wife doing that she got soaking wet? Does he or your wife know?


Had something to do with my puka necklace, can't remember exactly. 

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Not for nothing, but don't you have a bit of a finiancial intrest in these?


Well duh! Back in the day we used ZW, way back in the day we used those launchers made by Wahkikum or something like that. When the whole Dogs Afield thing was just getting started, Jerry gave me a Shur-Toss to try and since then it has been my personal preference. I'm not going to pimp any product i don't like and i'm certainly not going to put my name and reputation behind something that i don't believe in. Its a great design and a great unit and is the easiest to setup and use compared to other units i have trained with.

I don't know the ZW people very well, but i know Rich Davis at GU - probably going on 10 years (since NAHRA had a strong S. Central region in our area) and he is a first class guy, so it does not surprise me to hear the great things about his customer service. The only reason i'm not going to say he has a great product is because he dropped my dog in 1999 and i have not gotten over it yet. HAHA

SM


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

The best manual wingers I have seen are home made by a guy in SW Nebraska, Uncle Bill turned me on to him. Heavy for an "H" type, but built like a tank and the legs extend up over 2'. Have launched a dead duck over a 20' high tree.

I agree!! These things are really well built, and can REALLY chuck stuff!
I dont own any (yet~) but wonder how hard it would be to convert the electroncis to use on them? I have used these at many hunt tests in region 13, and our club has a bunch of them They are really nice!! They are a bit heavy, but I'm a limp wristed sissy!!

Gooser[/QUOTE]

Gooser,
I have two of these launchers built by Albert and all I did was request the metal post without a manual release built into it. I then purchased the train rite remote release and there you have a great winger with electronics.

Dave


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Well duh! Back in the day we used ZW, way back in the day we used those launchers made by Wahkikum or something like that. When the whole Dogs Afield thing was just getting started, Jerry gave me a Shur-Toss to try and since then it has been my personal preference. I'm not going to pimp any product i don't like and i'm certainly not going to put my name and reputation behind something that i don't believe in. Its a great design and a great unit and is the easiest to setup and use compared to other units i have trained with.
> 
> I don't know the ZW people very well, but i know Rich Davis at GU - probably going on 10 years (since NAHRA had a strong S. Central region in our area) and he is a first class guy, so it does not surprise me to hear the great things about his customer service. The only reason i'm not going to say he has a great product is because he dropped my dog in 1999 and i have not gotten over it yet. HAHA
> 
> SM


No problems Shayne I have never owned the Shur Toss but I have trained with them a lot and they are great which is why I reccomended them in my first post along with GU and ZW. Since you are the only one on this thread "pimping" their *own* product I thought it should be pointed out....not that there is anything wrong with that
Just full disclosure regards


----------



## svenelvis (Jul 14, 2004)

I bought a couple of the mini-zingers a few years back. They are easy to use and carry. I have no complaints regarding the product itself.

I did however have a very negative experience with the company when I requested a replacement part. They were extremely slow to ship and when I voiced my disapproval they were very indignant. I will spend my money elsewhere in the future.

Mike A.


----------

